# Fixing a bow in drywall



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

I found a way to at least reduce the gap and make the joint between backsplash and wall more uniform for appearance sakes. I drilled a few holes in teh drywall thinking I could find a way to "pull" the drywall out reducing the bow. I quickly figured out the point where the bow was the deepest was near a stud. I assumed the stud could have been not true and the cause of the bow. 

Since the wall would be covered by the backsplash, I cut some drywall away...enough for me to get some wood shims behind the drwall and forced them between the inside of the drywall and stud. I was able to force them in to cause the drywall to push outwards just enough. 

It was risky because I heard some ripping sounds, which I assume was the drwyall behind ripped over the nearest screw. Regardless the gap is near uniform and I can now glue the backsplash in place and caulk the seams as normal. The wall seems to be in tact and there is no cracks or ill effects from this. 

It is a great feeling when things like this work out. I have however been on the other side of the coin when a little effort to make something better causes 10x the work.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

:thumbup: Glad it worked out for ya!


----------

